# Cheesy Bacon Chicken



## SinOrSlim (Dec 28, 2011)

I was starting to get tired of red meat so decided to opt for a keto chicken dish today. This zero carb meal takes a bland piece of chicken and transforms it into heaven for your taste buds! I know it sounds strange to add cream cheese to chicken but it is beyond AMAZING!!! The bacon adds flavor, the cream cheese makes it creamy, and let???s face it???.everything tastes better with a slice of american cheese on top!

Ingredients:
4oz Chicken Breast
3 Slices of Bacon
1 Tbsp Whipped Chive Cream Cheese
1  Slice American Cheese
Toothpicks






Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees

2. Season chicken as desired and wrap bacon around chicken using the toothpicks to secure the bacon






3. Bake for 10 minutes, turn and bake for an additional 10 minutes

4. Remove chicken from oven and turn the oven to broil

5. Spread the cream cheese on the chicken and add a slice of American cheese on top






6. Put the chicken back in the oven and broil until cheese melts and begins to 
brown (this doesn???t take very long so watch the chicken!)

7. Remove the chicken from the oven, take out the toothpicks, serve on a plate and enjoy!






FOR MACRO NUTRIENT BREAKDOWN AND TONS OF OTHER DELICIOUS LOW CARB AND KETO RECIPES CHECK OUT Low Carb, Keto , Paleo Diet Recipes | Nutrition Tips!


----------



## brazey (Dec 28, 2011)

That sounds & looks fantastic! Also checked the site and found more of the same. I've been paleo for a few years and love it. I'll be printing some recipes tonight! Thank you sinorslim.


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 28, 2011)

No problem! So glad you like the site! =)


----------



## ExLe (Dec 28, 2011)

More food porn!!






YouTube Video


----------



## Tomn (Jan 1, 2012)

you're right, this is beyond amazing


----------



## SinOrSlim (Jan 1, 2012)

Woohoo! So happy you enjoyed it!


----------



## Capefox (Apr 3, 2012)

*Bacon is delicious -- but beware what's in it!*

Your recipe looks delicious and I'm VERY tempted to try it!

HOWEVER - as much as I LOVE *bacon*, it usually contains *sodium nitrites*, which is believed to contribute to *cancer*. Sad but true, unfortunately, so we need to limit our processed meat consumption, or cut it out altogether.


----------



## SinOrSlim (Apr 4, 2012)

Capefox said:


> Your recipe looks delicious and I'm VERY tempted to try it!
> 
> HOWEVER - as much as I LOVE *bacon*, it usually contains *sodium nitrites*, which is believed to contribute to *cancer*. Sad but true, unfortunately, so we need to limit our processed meat consumption, or cut it out altogether.




If you're worried about the nitrates then try buy organic bacon. It's nitrate-free


----------



## lee111s (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm going to have this on my next off/no carb day!!!!!!!


----------



## SinOrSlim (Apr 4, 2012)

Let me know how you like it!


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 4, 2012)

nice ima add more bacon and chese tho lmao


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 4, 2012)

sub'd


----------



## USMC (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd sub a natural cheese over that processed yellow crap but thats just me. Looks tsty though and def gonna try it.


----------

